# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Robots in police >  SGR-A1, Security Guard Robot, military robot,  Samsung Techwin Co., Ltd, Samsung Town, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Techwin Co., Ltd

Samsung SGR-A1 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Samsung SGR-1 - Security Guard Robot 

 Published on Jan 21, 2014




> The SGR-1 is an armed guard robot that can either be column-mounted or attached to a set of tank tracks. It's currently being used to patrol the border between North and South Korea. It comes equipped with a 5.56mm belt-fed machine gun and CCTV / thermal imaging cameras in two independently pivoting groups (secondary camera is used to seek out additional targets)

----------


## Airicist

Article "Who goes there? Samsung unveils robot sentry that can kill from two miles away"
    SGR-1 has heat and motion detectors to identify potential targets more than 2 miles away
    Being used in the Demilitarised Zone 

by Mark Prigg
September 15, 2014

----------

